
“The Trolley Problem” (A Jewish Perspective) - MagicPropmaker
https://www.chabad.org/library/article_cdo/aid/4372124/jewish/The-Trolley-Problem-in-Judaism.htm#
======
ggm
"you have to make up your own mind"

